# Lka



## dexter

its one of the few shows i 've never been to. always avoided it as its so near to Christmas lol and i hate the drive. 

anyone else going?


----------



## Lucylewis0

Yep, I'm entered


----------



## Tollisty

me  I am going on my own with Ember and her brother, should be fun :lol: . The main reason for going is to get them used to hall before Crufts


----------



## Lucylewis0

Whats the journey like from kent? i'm there on the sat..... should we leave mega early like......6am or shall we book a travel inn and leave on the friday night?


----------



## dexter

you same day as me lol.......

i wouldn't bother going up night before. what class you in?.


----------



## Tollisty

It only takes about 2 1/2 hours. It's an easy journey 
but remember there are loooooong roadworks on the M1. The roads would be busier on a friday evening than a saturday morning.


----------



## Lucylewis0

I'm in TT jnr bitch and babycham (who i'm travelling with) is in jnr dog with her crested.


----------



## dexter

Lucylewis0 said:


> I'm in TT jnr bitch and babycham (who i'm travelling with) is in jnr dog with her crested.


judging is 9.30 each day..................................yuck lol


----------



## dexter

its 3 hrs for us. you lot have a 30min start on us lol


----------



## Tanya1989

Only 55 mins from me... I'm going, I love it... best show of the year, much better than crufts... no crowds, but the stalls all there.


----------



## dexter

Tanya1989 said:


> Only 55 mins from me... I'm going, I love it... best show of the year, much better than crufts... no crowds, but the stalls all there.


jammy. what class you in? i'm not in till pgd


----------



## Tanya1989

Not entering, but will be leaing home at 8 for starting at 9


----------



## Spellweaver

LKA is one of my favourite shows - it's only about an hour and a quarter away from us and there's always loads of Christmas parties going on :thumbup: We'll be there on Saturday with the border collies and Baggio - and at least this year we don't have to get there super early for the JHA clases now Emma and Sarah are both too old!


----------



## dexter

Tanya1989 said:


> Not entering, but will be leaing home at 8 for starting at 9


lol so you just going to watch


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> LKA is one of my favourite shows - it's only about an hour and a quarter away from us and there's always loads of Christmas parties going on :thumbup: We'll be there on Saturday with the border collies and Baggio - and at least this year we don't have to get there super early for the JHA clases now Emma and Sarah are both too old!


lol. never ever been to LKa so looking forward to it


----------



## Kinjilabs

I shall be going to watch, no dogs to show anymore:frown:
Ive always gone though as its only 20mins away for me


----------



## Spellweaver

dexter said:


> lol. never ever been to LKa so looking forward to it


Take lots of cash - there are loads of stalls and it's sooooooooo tempting just before Christmas!


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> Take lots of cash - there are loads of stalls and it's sooooooooo tempting just before Christmas!


oh yes,. i'll tell OH you told me to lol


----------



## basi

I love LKA as it is christmasy, though not going this year as hopefully puppies due that weekend


----------



## Spellweaver

dexter said:


> oh yes,. i'll tell OH you told me to lol


heh heh - do what I do. Don't tell him you spent over £300 - just tell him you bought loads of stuff but you saved about £20!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I'd love to go but still trying to decide between that and BUBA. Would be Blu's last junior classes and certain faces would be in the class by then so I do kind of think what's the point because he's already qualified 4 times! If I don't go then it's all the more money for Crufts :lol:


----------



## Tanya1989

Yeah, just going to watch, and do Christmas shopping  ... the one show OH lets me loose with _his_ credit card :lol:.

For me, Xmas isn't the same unless I have been to the LKA... I love IT!!!


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - do what I do. Don't tell him you spent over £300 - just tell him you bought loads of stuff but you saved about £20!! :lol:  :lol:


lol . good idea will do !


----------



## Bijou

yep ..love LKA - it's doggy shopping heaven - and we all share out our Christmas cards and have mince pies etc at the benches - I remember the year of the blizzards when we got stuck on the motorway with 200 mince pies , 3 dogs and two small kids -it was bizarre and a tad frightening - loads of show traffic was stuck for around 8 hours before we were rescued by people from nearest village who took us and all the other dog folk to the village hall where we all spent the night ( with all the dogs too ) the next morning some lorry drivers dismanteld the central reservation barrier and cleared a path so that we could head off home - The show still went ahead which caused much controversy at the time as barely a handful of exhibitors had made it - those that did get to the NEC had to sleep on the benches -( I believe they held an improptu companion show the next day too )

...I think LKA is much nicer than Crufts and is a much better show to visit for for anyone really interested in the dogs


----------



## tashi

I am there both days, Marley the puli, goldens and Morgan is going to do his first champion stakes class :thumbup:


----------



## basi

Bijou said:


> yep ..love LKA - it's doggy shopping heaven - and we all share out our Christmas cards and have mince pies etc at the benches - I remember the year of the blizzards when we got stuck on the motorway with 200 mince pies , 3 dogs and two small kids -it was bizarre and a tad frightening - loads of show traffic was stuck for around 8 hours we were rescued by people from nearest village who took us and all the other dog folk to the village hall where we all spent the night ( with all the dogs too ) the next morning some lorry drivers dismanteld the central reservation barrier and cleared a path so that we could head off home - The show still went ahead which caused much controversy at the time as barely a handful of exhibitors had made it - those that did get to the NEC had to sleep on the benches -( I believe they held an improptu companion show the next day too )
> 
> ...I think LKA is much nicer than Crufts and is a much better show to visit for for anyone really interested in the dogs


Ha yes my mum remembers it well as she was judging and was stuck in the minibus with several other judges. One of which was giving CC's for the first time and was devestated that she couldn't make it


----------



## babycham2002

Im there, my first champ show with Percy !!! Arghh 

He's already qualified so just gives me a chance to show him up!


----------



## Luvdogs

dexter said:


> its one of the few shows i 've never been to. always avoided it as its so near to Christmas lol and i hate the drive.
> 
> anyone else going?


 b

I have also not been, i am going on gundog this year, but tagging along with a friend


----------



## dexter

Luvdogs said:


> b
> 
> I have also not been, i am going on gundog this year, but tagging along with a friend


i can't wait added bonus is we are staying the night before ,so don't need to get up early xx


----------



## Luvdogs

I have heard it is a great place for doggy shopping 
If anyone is there on gundog day shout out  will come and say hi


----------



## Spellweaver

Luvdogs said:


> I have heard it is a great place for doggy shopping
> If anyone is there on gundog day shout out  will come and say hi


Would love to meet you - but we're there on pastoral day


----------



## Tanya1989

Spellweaver said:


> Would love to meet you - but we're there on pastoral day


I'll have to come and seek you out


----------



## Spellweaver

Tanya1989 said:


> I'll have to come and seek you out


Yeah - that would be great - we'll be mostly around the border collie ring (usually somewhere in hall 3) or the import register ring (usually in hall 4 - or is it 5?). Heh heh - if you see someone with a bergamasco it'll be us!


----------



## Tollisty

Luvdogs said:


> I have heard it is a great place for doggy shopping
> If anyone is there on gundog day shout out  will come and say hi


Me  I will be with all the tollers.


----------



## Luvdogs

Tollisty said:


> Me  I will be with all the tollers.


Yay a gundogger  great stuff will have to come and say hi


----------



## Tollisty

I will be the one with two crazy 15mth old tollers, Ember and Havoc :lol:
Just ask anyone with a toller for Hazel


----------



## SDPetcare

I'll be there somewhere in the trade stands. Come and say hi and see what i've got! Also any requests there might be time for me to source things between now and then.
Jessy


----------



## jesshan

I'm going - I LOVE LKA, its the best - just a brilliant atmosphere as it is just before Christmas - its the last chance to see doggy friends. 

Yup there are lots of Christmas parties - chance to give out your cards and pressies to friends - I LOVE IT!!! LOL


----------



## Luvdogs

Tollisty said:


> I will be the one with two crazy 15mth old tollers, Ember and Havoc :lol:
> Just ask anyone with a toller for Hazel


LOL...love the name Havoc!  yes i will do


----------



## Tollisty

Havoc isn't mine, I just borrow him to take to shows  His owner has another toller called Chaos :lol:


----------



## jesshan

I love the name Chaos, I have a chihuahua called Riot lol - It a very appropriate name for her


----------



## Luvdogs

jesshan said:


> I love the name Chaos, I have a chihuahua called Riot lol - It a very appropriate name for her


LOL....ARchie's nick name is Beadle, as in watch out Beadles about!!


----------



## dexter

ok passes printed...... lets hope we don't have a repeat of 20 years ago!!


----------



## jesshan

What happened 20 years ago - I can't remember what happened 20 minutes ago let alone 20 years ago LOL


----------



## Kinjilabs

jesshan said:


> What happened 20 years ago - I can't remember what happened 20 minutes ago let alone 20 years ago LOL


NOW i can remember what happened 20yrs ago but not 20 mins ago


----------



## tashi

I am there on both days, Val will catch up with you as I am showing the border collies, Marley the puli will be there as well, on Sunday we will have the springer and the goldens. As you say just hope it isnt a repeat of all those years ago, NEC not a place I would like to get snowed into  
and yes Val I will have a pocketful of poo bags lmao :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver

tashi said:


> I am there on both days, Val will catch up with you as I am showing the border collies, Marley the puli will be there as well, on Sunday we will have the springer and the goldens. As you say just hope it isnt a repeat of all those years ago, NEC not a place I would like to get snowed into
> and yes Val I will have a pocketful of poo bags lmao :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I am soooooo looking forward to it - but if it is forecast snow I think I might just stay in bed!  It's bloody cold in those halls at the LKA - don't fancy staying there overnight. Mind you, I will have Baggio - I could always snuggle under his maps and cuddle him to keep warm


----------



## tashi

Spellweaver said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am soooooo looking forward to it - but if it is forecast snow I think I might just stay in bed!  It's bloody cold in those halls at the LKA - don't fancy staying there overnight. Mind you, I will have Baggio - I could always snuggle under his maps and cuddle him to keep warm


As for the snow I am leaving it til the last minute to book somewhere to stay , get some thermals for the cold lol, but yes that place is very cold for LKA !


----------



## SDPetcare

Really looking forward to this, i have a trade stand booked in hall 2. Will be collecting the delivery of rolled buffalo leather collars as posted about in dog chat on my way there on friday.
Come and see me 
Jessy


----------



## Luvdogs

I don't think we will be going to LKA .....but good luck to everyone showing


----------



## petiquette

I'll be battling the icy roads to get there from Newcastle. I've got a trade stand in hall 4, come by and say hi if you're going.


----------



## dexter

petiquette said:


> I'll be battling the icy roads to get there from Newcastle. I've got a trade stand in hall 4, come by and say hi if you're going.


we coming from south.. off tomorrow staying up there for the night before show Sat............


----------



## Spellweaver

It's looking as though the weather is gonna be ok - yippeee! LKA here we come!


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> It's looking as though the weather is gonna be ok - yippeee! LKA here we come!


hope its not gonna be tooooo cold there


----------



## dexter

All packed i'm off. good luck to all those going and a safe journey x


----------



## Jess2308

My favourite show of the year! Only 40 mins from me and I love the festive atmosphere  Going tomorrow and sunday 

Good luck all!


----------



## Tanya1989

Good luck to everyone going! I'm not now  but will hopefully catch up on the highlights!


----------



## Bijou

5.20 am , show bags packed , dogs in car and we're just about to set off - good luck to everyone going to LKA over the weekend !!


----------



## Jess2308

Im not there


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I've decided I'm going next year lol  Can take my 2 boys so won't feel like a wasted journey like it does taking 1. 

Any results yet?


----------



## Jess2308

My boy got the Dog CC. Just had a phone call from my (very excited!!) mum, its the first time she's ever got a CC when she's been handling


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Well done :thumbup:

Is the results page working for you? I know who got the ticket in standards but none of the pages are workng


----------



## Jess2308

Nah, higham are SO slow!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

All my breeds results are up!  Shame I couldnt be there!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Jess2308 said:


> My boy got the Dog CC. Just had a phone call from my (very excited!!) mum, its the first time she's ever got a CC when she's been handling


aw brilliant, well done to your mum and your boy! she must be over the moon!


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Devil-Dogz said:


> All my breeds results are up!  Shame I couldnt be there!


Not fair they are up  Standards is up now. I want to see all the poodles and lhasa. Want to see how 'super pup' got in in lhasa :lol: I prefer fosse data for results.


----------



## Jess2308

Devil-Dogz said:


> aw brilliant, well done to your mum and your boy! she must be over the moon!


That would be an understatement, bless her :lol:

I see Nora has gone BOB again :thumbup: Love her


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Jess2308 said:


> That would be an understatement, bless her :lol:
> 
> I see Nora has gone BOB again :thumbup: Love her


Did'nt need the result page really did we for that one!  
She is a wee cracker, love her tempermant, her look/expression and eager to please..she is one special girl!


----------



## Jess2308

Devil-Dogz said:


> Did'nt need the result page really did we for that one!
> She is a wee cracker, love her tempermant, her look/expression and eager to please..she is one special girl!


Its half of the work done if you have a dog that shows itself off like she does, you can just tell she loves being in the ring!


----------



## Luvdogs

Jess2308 said:


> My boy got the Dog CC. Just had a phone call from my (very excited!!) mum, its the first time she's ever got a CC when she's been handling


Woohooooo Very well done


----------



## dexter

Jess2308 said:


> My boy got the Dog CC. Just had a phone call from my (very excited!!) mum, its the first time she's ever got a CC when she's been handling


well done. we got a 2nd.........................not been in long as my friend didn't get in the ring with her lapphund until 5 . i'm cream crackered


----------



## Devil-Dogz

well done dexter


----------



## Bijou

> My boy got the Dog CC. Just had a phone call from my (very excited!!) mum, its the first time she's ever got a CC when she's been handling


Way to go - well done !!! - we got a 2nd out of 7 with our youngster who was in her first Post Grad class - she behaved like her usual mad self on the move (wots a triangle mum ??? ) but pulled it all together for the final look which won her the placing against much more mature dogs.
I just love LKA - it's such a sociable show -w e all have a laugh round the ring side and we get to do all the doggy Christmas shopping too - I MUCH prefer it to Crufts.


----------



## Spellweaver

Well done everyone at LKA :thumbup:

We didn't do so well in the show ring - Quinny came 5th and that was it! However, we spent a small fortune and had a great time, even though the wheel came off the trolley on the way back to the car park and scattered our stuff all over the road  Ah well - the OH has plenty of time to mend it before Boston  Hips and knee joints are very achey this morning - forgot how unforgiving those concrete floors are. :crying:


----------



## Luvdogs

Well done everyone


----------



## Tigerneko

Can you go to LKA if you're not showing? Wouldn't mind going in a year or two just for the shopping and watching at the ringside, sounds like it's much quieter than Crufts!


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Verbatim said:


> Can you go to LKA if you're not showing? Wouldn't mind going in a year or two just for the shopping and watching at the ringside, sounds like it's much quieter than Crufts!


Yeah you can


----------



## Luvdogs

Bijou said:


> Way to go - well done !!! - we got a 2nd out of 7 with our youngster who was in her first Post Grad class - she behaved like her usual mad self on the move (wots a triangle mum ??? ) but pulled it all together for the final look which won her the placing against much more mature dogs.
> I just love LKA - it's such a sociable show -w e all have a laugh round the ring side and we get to do all the doggy Christmas shopping too - I MUCH prefer it to Crufts.


Well done, my boy is the same....Zebedee eat your heart out! LOL

I have yet to go to LKA, was meant to go but it just didn't pan out 
Will try and get there next year, everyone seems to rate it


----------



## dexter

Verbatim said:


> Can you go to LKA if you're not showing? Wouldn't mind going in a year or two just for the shopping and watching at the ringside, sounds like it's much quieter than Crufts!


yes you can . its around £7 to get in...........................(seems alot imo lol|)


----------



## dexter

Luvdogs said:


> I have yet to go to LKA, was meant to go but it just didn't pan out
> Will try and get there next year, everyone seems to rate it


it's only taken me 32 years to go to LKA!!!!. i did enjoy it very much, its much more relaxed than Crufts and the shopping is wonderful ! hopefully you'll get there next year !


----------



## Tanya1989

dexter said:


> it's only taken me 32 years to go to LKA!!!!. i did enjoy it very much, its much more relaxed than Crufts and the shopping is wonderful ! hopefully you'll get there next year !


Pleased you enjoyed it.... I love it!


----------



## Jess2308

Well, we have had a wonderful weekend!!

Maya got the CC today (her first) and Best of Breed!!! SOOOOO proud of my little princess!!


----------



## Tanya1989

Woohooo good weekend all round!


----------



## basi

Jess2308 said:


> Well, we have had a wonderful weekend!!
> 
> Maya got the CC today (her first) and Best of Breed!!! SOOOOO proud of my little princess!!


Many congrats Jess & the lovely auntie Maya very well deserved
It was a good day for the Tokaji's:thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002

petiquette said:


> I'll be battling the icy roads to get there from Newcastle. I've got a trade stand in hall 4, come by and say hi if you're going.


Was great to see you there, thank you so much again for Willows new set, it looks absolutely fantastic on her and I havent been able to wait to christmas to give it to her to wear! 



Jess2308 said:


> Well, we have had a wonderful weekend!!
> 
> Maya got the CC today (her first) and Best of Breed!!! SOOOOO proud of my little princess!!


Wow congratulations, absolutely fantastic

We got nothing  but hey ho, you win someone you lose some I guess 
Did some great shopping, got just the show lead I was looking for for Percy its perfect.


----------



## Kinjilabs

Jess2308 said:


> Well, we have had a wonderful weekend!!
> 
> Maya got the CC today (her first) and Best of Breed!!! SOOOOO proud of my little princess!!


Brilliant, well done!:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

dexter said:


> it's only taken me 32 years to go to LKA!!!!. i did enjoy it very much, its much more relaxed than Crufts and the shopping is wonderful ! hopefully you'll get there next year !


Brilliant isnt it  I love the show.
well done Jess


----------



## Luvdogs

Jess2308 said:


> Well, we have had a wonderful weekend!!
> 
> Maya got the CC today (her first) and Best of Breed!!! SOOOOO proud of my little princess!!


A very good day then  well done Maya


----------

